#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-25
<spanky_> Hello. Anyone else have trouble with CPU Freq. Scalling?
<spanky_> processor       : 0
<spanky_> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<spanky_> cpu family      : 6
<spanky_> model           : 9
<spanky_> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz
<spanky_> stepping        : 5
<spanky_> cpu MHz         : 598.596
<spanky_> cache size      : 1024 KB
<jldugger> spanky_, might check the wiki first and see if anyone else has your model
<spanky_> fdiv_bug        : no
<spanky_> hlt_bug         : no
<spanky_> f00f_bug        : no
<spanky_> coma_bug        : no
<spanky_> fpu             : yes
<spanky_> fpu_exception   : yes
<spanky_> cpuid level     : 2
<spanky_> wp              : yes
<spanky_> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2
<spanky_> bogomips        : 1198.31
<spanky_> this is straight out of the box. I wasn't able to find anything online. regarding this. Toshiba satellite
<jldugger> S300?
<jldugger> what model number?
<spanky_> M30
<jldugger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteM30X-162?highlight=%28toshiba%29%7C%28satellite%29
<jldugger> guess that one isnt very informative
<jldugger> ok, so does lsmod report any cpufreq drivers?
<spanky_> no known bugs
<spanky_> not that I see but not really sure what to look for 
<spanky_> Module                  Size  Used by
<spanky_> sbp2                   24196  0
<spanky_> uhci_hcd               33808  0
<spanky_> ohci1394               35124  0
<spanky_> ipw2200               107308  0
<spanky_> smbfs                  66552  1
<spanky_> nls_cp437               5888  1
<jldugger> try lsmod | grep cpufreq
<spanky_> isofs                  37688  1
<spanky_> udf                    88580  0
<spanky_> binfmt_misc            12296  1
<jldugger> dont put the whole damn thing in the channel
<spanky_> speedstep_lib           4484  0
<spanky_> freq_table              4740  0
<spanky_> rfcomm                 40216  0
<spanky_> l2cap                  26244  5 rfcomm
<spanky_> bluetooth              50020  4 rfcomm,l2cap
<spanky_> ppdev                   9220  0
<spanky_> video                  16260  0
<spanky_> toshiba_acpi           10940  0
<spanky_> tc1100_wmi              6916  0
<jldugger> speedstyep and freq_table are big clues that yes, it's there
<spanky_> sony_acpi               5644  0
<spanky_> pcc_acpi               12416  0
<spanky_> hotkey                 11556  0
<spanky_> dev_acpi               11140  0
<spanky_> container               4608  0
<spanky_> button                  6672  0
<spanky_> acpi_sbs               19980  0
<spanky_> battery                 9988  1 acpi_sbs
<spanky_> ac                      5252  1 acpi_sbs
<spanky_> i2c_acpi_ec             5120  1 acpi_sbs
<spanky_> nls_utf8                2176  1
<spanky_> ntfs                  103536  1
<spanky_> ipv6                  265728  12
<spanky_> dm_mod                 58936  1
<spanky_> md_mod                 72532  0
<spanky_> sr_mod                 16932  0
<spanky_> af_packet              22920  4
<spanky_> scsi_mod              139496  2 sbp2,sr_mod
<spanky_> parport_pc             35780  0
<spanky_> lp                     11844  0
<spanky_> parport                36296  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp
<spanky_> pcmcia                 40508  0
<spanky_> joydev                 10048  0
<spanky_> tsdev                   8000  0
<spanky_> yenta_socket           28428  1
<spanky_> e100                   40580  0
<spanky_> rsrc_nonstatic         13440  1 yenta_socket
<spanky_> pcmcia_core            42640  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<spanky_> mii                     5888  1 e100
<spanky_> ieee80211              37064  1 ipw2200
<spanky_> ieee80211_crypt         6272  1 ieee80211
<spanky_> ieee80211_1_1_13       38216  0
<spanky_> ieee80211_1_1_13_crypt     6784  1 ieee80211_1_1_13
<spanky_> rtc                    13492  0
<spanky_> psmouse                36100  0
<spanky_> serio_raw               7300  0
<spanky_> pcspkr                  2180  0
<spanky_> snd_intel8x0           33692  3
<spanky_> snd_ac97_codec         93216  1 snd_intel8x0
<spanky_> snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
<spanky_> snd_pcm_oss            53664  0
<spanky_> snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss
<spanky_> snd_pcm                89864  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<spanky_> snd_timer              25220  2 snd_pcm
<spanky_> nvidia               4550772  0
<spanky_> snd                    55268  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<spanky_> intel_agp              22940  1
<spanky_> soundcore              10208  1 snd
<spanky_> snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<spanky_> i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia
<spanky_> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<spanky_> shpchp                 45632  0
<spanky_> pci_hotplug            29236  1 shpchp
<spanky_> evdev                   9856  2
<spanky_> ext3                  135816  1
<spanky_> jbd                    58772  1 ext3
<spanky_> ide_generic             1536  0
<spanky_> ieee1394              299832  2 sbp2,ohci1394
<spanky_> ehci_hcd               34184  0
<spanky_> usbcore               130820  3 uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd
<spanky_> ide_cd                 33028  1
<spanky_> cdrom                  38560  2 sr_mod,ide_cd
<spanky_> ide_disk               17664  4
<spanky_> piix                   11012  1
<spanky_> generic                 5124  0
<spanky_> thermal                13576  0
<spanky_> processor              23360  1 thermal
<jldugger> evey line this puts out makes me less enthusastic to help you
<spanky_> fan                     4868  0
<spanky_> capability              5000  0
<spanky_> commoncap               7296  1 capability
<spanky_> vga16fb                13704  1
<spanky_> vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb
<spanky_> fbcon                  42784  72
<spanky_> tileblit                2816  1 fbcon
<spanky_> font                    8320  1 fbcon
<spanky_> bitblit                 6272  1 fbcon
<spanky_> softcursor              2304  1 bitblit
<spanky_> sorry
<spanky_> no cpufreq
<jldugger> you've got speedstep though
<jldugger> ps aux | grep cpufreq
<jldugger> ps aux | grep powernowd
<spanky_> only a cpufreq applet
<jldugger> your install was Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<spanky_> yes
<jldugger> or edgy knot 3?
<jldugger> sudo apt-get install powernowd; hopefully its already installed
<spanky_> never even heard of edgy knot3
<jldugger> edgy is the next version in development
<spanky_> no It's the last stable release I have installed....and installing powernowd app now
<jldugger> im curious how you managed to get ubuntu-desktop without powernowd
<spanky_> it says cpufrequency scaling not supported when the daemon started.
<jldugger> ah.
<jldugger> powernowd supports anything that uses the cpufreq driver
<jldugger> maybe you need cpufreqd
<jldugger> that doesnt sound better though =/
<spanky_> No cpufreq interface found, not starting cpufreqd.
<jldugger> well, maybe try putting in the cpufreq drivers
<jldugger> modprobe cpufreq
<spanky_> it's weird cause it's hot too. Hotter than I would expect especially with the reduced cpu output. It's running at 52 right now and has been up to 60C. That's what originally got me looking into the power and cpu settings
<jldugger> i imagine its hot because either the fan is off or the cpu is running at top speed
<spanky_> fan doesn't kick in that' I've noticed. Or it's super quiet.
<jldugger> did you put in any kernel boot options like noacpi?
<spanky_> should still be visible in grub boot options? not that I remember but I chose mostly defaults on install
<jldugger> yea, menu.lst would be a good place to double check
<spanky_> only ro quiet splash
<jldugger> try "sudo modprobe cpufreq_userspace"
<spanky_> ran with no output $?=0
<jldugger> now try to run powernowd
<jldugger> /etc/init.d/powernowd restart
<spanky_> daemon started that time
<jldugger> you have the cpufreq applet going?
<spanky_> yes but they seem to be non responsive now. right click on the temp and cpu applet in the panel and no responce
<jldugger> yea, probably should have killed them before the modprobe
<jldugger> well, just kill em off now
<spanky_> looking now
<jldugger> then readd em and see what the speed is reporting
<jldugger> re-add
<spanky_> will /proc/cpuinfo report the same?
<jldugger> no
<jldugger> that appears to be calculated at startup
<jldugger> at which point a) you cant have scale it down and b) you wouldn't want to anyways
<spanky_> on applet launch "CPU frequency scaling unsuported. you will not be able to modify...your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for frequency scaling
<jldugger> im really not an expert at this stuff. i just got in a toshiba of my own two weeks ago
<spanky_> temp has dropped a bit lately but the load is light on it right now
<jldugger> you can also load in the module cpufreq_conservative
<spanky_> what's that?
<jldugger> its another governor
<jldugger> userspace lets a userspace program decide what the power should be, where it can consider things like how long its been since the last switch, how busy the system is, what the other processors (should you have smp) are doing, etc
<jldugger> conservative just drops to lowest
<spanky_> ok cool
<jldugger> but you need to set cpufreq to use it
<jldugger> i thought the interface was somewhere in /proc
<spanky_> hmm
<jldugger> cant find anything in /proc/ =( try "cpufreq-selector conservative"
<spanky_> no cpufreq support
<jldugger> at this point, i suggest filing a bug on launchpa
<jldugger> launchpad
<spanky_> ok. Thanks for the help.
<spanky_> still working out some of the finer points of system config
<jldugger> yea, it can be interesting some times ;)
<jldugger> ive got a tecra m7 tablet. it almost works
<spanky_> almost works out of the box or after some work?
<jldugger> had to install wacom-tools
<jldugger> then it worked
<jldugger> almost
<jldugger> there's a few interesting problems though
<spanky_> you on the dev team?
<jldugger> GNOME doesnt seem to recognize right click
<jldugger> and if you convert the laptop to tablet mode, the input is broken.
<spanky_> what if you use a usb mouse still has problems?
<jldugger> the mouse works fine
<jldugger> its the tablet part
<spanky_> and probably no OCR
<jldugger> yea
<jldugger> there's also a thumbprint scanner
<jldugger> i'll need to dig into that some more as well.
<spanky_> any support for the thumb reader?
<jldugger> im not on a dev "team" at the moment
<jldugger> apparently some think pads use a fingerprint scanner
<jldugger> from the same company: UPEK
<spanky_> ya good luck getting drives though
<jldugger> and they work in linux with some work
<jldugger> but they're not common enough
<jldugger> its really slick though. you set it up in pam, and whenever it would for a password, can swipe your thumb
<jldugger> sudo apt-get install new-toy
<jldugger> <thumb swipe>
<spanky_> alright well thanks for the help. I'm off to bed it's getting late here
* kuyky bons dias
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-26
<simtower> hi
<XTorchedX> so does ubuntu work on laptops?
<simtower> pretty good
<simtower> the biggest problem is no support for voltage scaling so my laptop gets really hot
<simtower> but other than that i like it
<simtower> you can do voltage scaling but you have to roll your own kernel... kindof defeats the point of using ubuntu
<jldugger> no voltage scaling?
<XTorchedX> there'd be a lot of proprietry driver issues wouldn't there
<simtower> well it does voltage scaling but only what the acpi table says, not user overridable
<simtower> mine is kinda on the high side
<simtower> processor bumps up against the thermal limit at 89C with the values in that table
<crimsun> XTorchedX: ati, nvidia, madwifi-ng are included
<XTorchedX> ahh ok
<jldugger> what's it take to get the nvidia driver to cooperate with hibernate?
<simtower> a miracle
<jldugger> heh
<jldugger> supposedly people have gotten it to work
<simtower> recommend you start pray to your deity of choice asap
<jldugger> strangely, i have problems with xrandr
<jldugger> it wont work until i control-alt-bksp
<jldugger> but thats not a big concern until the wacom drivers are fixed
<simtower> yes i agree
<malice_> I am using a wireless PC card to get on the net on my laptop on wlan0 will this work to change my mac addy or do I need to change eth0 to wlan0 and what about the ether after the hw?
<malice_> ifconfig eth0 hw ether 02:01:02:03:04:08 
<Treenaks> why would you want to change your mac address?
<malice_> I do not want people to know who I am. I already use tor
<Treenaks> changing your mac won't help
<malice_> it wont? 
<Treenaks> only the computers connected directly to you 'see' your mac-address
<Treenaks> next router hop -> no more mac address, only IP
<malice_> I would use a wireless connection at work
<Treenaks> (well, actually, the mac of the router;s interface)
<malice_> we are not really supposed to use it
<Treenaks> then don't
<malice_> so if I use the wireless connection at work they never see my mac?
<giftnudel> there are usually reaons for rules ...
<giftnudel> malice_: oh, they will see your mac, just in the internet you won't bee seen
<malice_> ok now that is why I asked if that command would work to spoof it
<malice_> I know I have to turn it off before and turn it back on
<giftnudel> I don't know how to do that, or if the command will work, I just know that it is somehow possible
<Treenaks> I'd say: man ifconfig
<malice_> I will try it later today :)
<Nailor> But what does the spoofing help?
<Nailor> Unless you change it frequently enough
<malice_> Spoofing will then not have them track me
<malice_> on my laptop
<malice_> be able to point the finger at my laptop
<Nailor> Well if you use a different mac, they propably can figure out what computer is using that mac anyway :p
<Nailor> And well, I really don't get your point why you're doing that, but that's no my problem either :P
<malice_> I do not have a life
<malice_> :)
<Nailor> =)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-27
<jldugger> when adding a new laptop page to the wiki, should i use LaptopTestingTeamTemplate or LaptopTestingTeamTemplateNext?
<jldugger> how reliable is the acpi thermal reading?
<yemu> hello everyone, first time here
<yemu> i've just installed knot 3 on my toshiba m60
<yemu> and generally it works ok, but there are some minot glithes
<yemu> most important is that suspend to ram doesn't work
<yemu> laptop goes to sleep, then when I wake it up - the screen remains black
<sos> +n
<malice_> ok on my laptop the two computers that tell me my networkconnection  in the top right near the speaker/ calander. Well I deleted it and now when I went to add it put it in the middle of the bar example Computer/network then a bar | then the volume setting the the calander then log out it put it on the other side of the bar and I want it back in with calander etc
<malice_> did I make any sense?
<malice_> :)
<Nailor> Nope =)
<malice_> ok
<malice_> on the top bar
<malice_> you see the two computers for networks
<malice_> ?
<Nailor> Yeah
<Nailor> =)
<malice_> ok
<malice_> you see how it is near the speaker
<Nailor> Or well, I'm using the network manager, but i know what your talking about 
<malice_> or calander
<Nailor> yeah
<malice_> ok
<malice_> well you see the bar that separates that stuff
<Nailor> Yup
<malice_> it will ok well I deleted the network icon
<malice_> dont ask :)
<malice_> when I added it back
<malice_> it put it back on the other side of the bar
<malice_> I want it back with the volume etc....
<Nailor> oh
<Nailor> weird
<Nailor> Unless those are separate applications
<malice_> no it used to be over there
<malice_> until I removed it
<Nailor> You're trying to add the Network Monitor+
<Nailor> ?
<malice_> over there not where it is now yes
<malice_> network connection
<malice_> you are using the network manager?
<Nailor> Yup
<malice_> whats that I am new to this kinda
<Nailor> Extremely handly tool for managing wifi connections
<Nailor> *handy
<jldugger> does it work with hibernate?
<malice_> Nailor is it already installed?
<malice_> or do I need to apt-get?
<Nailor> jldugger: Don't know, it works well with suspend so it might work well with hibernate too
<Nailor> My hibernate doesn't work, so I can't really test :P
<jldugger> doesnt work?
<Nailor> malice_: Yeah, you need to install it
<jldugger> my suspend doesnt work :P
<Nailor> jldugger: My machine doesn't come back from hibernation
<Nailor> mwah :)
<Nailor> malice_: The package is networkmanager-gnome
<malice_> ty
<Nailor> Whoops, network-manager-gnome
<malice_> is it under add remove or do I need to apt-get?
<jldugger> malice_, but if you're just looking to move the notifcation tray, right click on the bar that seperates those things
<Nailor> malice_: You need to use synaptic or apt-get/aptitude
<Nailor> sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<Nailor> After that, reboot and it should work
<jldugger> its sad, but the commandline is so much easier to communicate than trying to make synaptic go
<malice_> I will try it brb
<jldugger> actually
<jldugger> its in add/remove
<Nailor> oh. didn't know :)
<malice_> to late
<malice_> apt-get
<jldugger> its all the same
<malice_> :)
<Nailor> jldugger: Yeah, when giving instructions, the commandline sure is more convenient
<Nailor> Though it's not hard to say "install network-manager-gnome with synaptic" either :)
<jldugger> but we always hear "this is the year of the linux desktop" and then everyone's guides and faqs say "apt-get install kerblah"
<Nailor> =)
<Nailor> Plus using apt-get is stupid in a way too 
<Nailor> Compared to aptitude 
<malice_> * Stopping DHCP client manager...                                       [fail] 
<malice_> mmmm
<malice_> it all installed just noticed that
<crimsun> (edgy's aptitude and apt-get are much more similar)
<Nailor> You don't have that prior installing network-manager
<jldugger> dhcp?
<Nailor> That's why it fails since it doesn't have a thing to stop
<Nailor> DHCP client manager (dhcpd)
<malice_> ok nothing to worry about then?
<Nailor> The normal dhclient3 is there beforehand
<Nailor> Nothing to worry.
<malice_> ok when I rebot wil I see anything diffrent on this?
<malice_> or do I need to man
<jldugger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<malice_> ty
<jldugger> so either his problem is solved, or its horribly broken
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-28
<jldugger> ok this is a wierd bug. i set up my laptop to do 1440x900 and the regular 1024, 800, 640 resolutions. on boot up, xrandr presents only the 1440x900 mode. if i restart x with ctrl-alt-backspace, it works
<malice_> I wass looking into getting a Wireless card from verizon or some other cell company. I was just wondering if any of you use one and if so what is the easiest to install?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-29
<jeshe> hey, when you open the lid on your laptop
<jeshe> is there a way to disable the password prompt?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-30
<jesse> sure is quiet in here
<jnjb> hello
<defendguin> does anyone realize that it takes far longer to resume a hibernated computer than it does to boot up a fresh one?
<Lure> hi - anybody else seen bug 63123?
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/63123
<Infecto> Lure: i`v got the same problem 
<Infecto> i report it 2 weeks ago 
<Lure> Infecto: what is your bug id?
<Infecto> and i test -8 -9 now -10 kenrel and nothing hapend
<Infecto> i mean the problem is not repair 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-10-01
<malice_> anyone here use a wireless card to connect to the net like one from Cingular?
<jldugger> wierd regression from dapper -- my toshiba's Fn keys dont work =(
<Treenaks> jldugger: please file a bug, complaints from IRC are easily lost
<jldugger> working on it
<jldugger> gotta figure out where to file the bug first
<jldugger> currently, im going with acpi-support
<Infecto> my fn on nc8000 dont work to 
<Infecto> and i`v got problems with acpi 
<jldugger> who makes it?
<Infecto>  i dont know 
<jldugger> you know the model number but not the maker?
<Infecto> i think thats near acpi 
<jldugger> HP
<Infecto> a laptop
<Infecto> HP 
<Infecto> misonderstund 
<jldugger> what happens on 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' when you press a key
<jldugger> ?
<Infecto> nothing
<Infecto> but ksnpshot works 
<Infecto> but screen bright and dark not work
<jldugger> dont think that one's acpi
<matt8806suomi> what is the problem Infecto?
<jldugger> ksnpshot
<jldugger> but the brightness probably are.
<Infecto> matt8806suomi: my problem is that after wake up, if my laptop wake up and :) some times he did, the fan dotn start up
<matt8806suomi> bugger, can't help you much there, sorry Infecto
<matt8806suomi> anyone know what are some battery extending tweaks for ubuntu
<jldugger> i know a few
<jldugger> edgy should make it easier to figure out which ones work
<matt8806suomi> i have dapper
<jldugger> but first off, make sure dynamic frequency scaling is working
<matt8806suomi> i don't know the first thing about "dynamic frequency scaling". could you please enlighten me
<jldugger> ok, you've probably got something like a 2.2 ghz cpu in your laptop, right?
<jldugger> well, running that high takes a lot of energy, and produces a lot of heat (meaning more fans going)
<jldugger> "dynamic frequency scaling" (cpufreq) lets your laptop clock down and run slower
<jldugger> cuts energy consumption, and reduces temperature
<matt8806suomi> nope just a 1.6 with 512 ddr2 600
<jldugger> how long is your battery lasting?
<matt8806suomi> about 140mins
<jldugger> another thing you can do is make the screen darker on battery
<matt8806suomi> that's with AIGLX running all the time
<jldugger> the LCD backlight is probably the hungriest part of it
<jldugger> gnome 2.16's power management has a nifty graph of power usage
<matt8806suomi> i have that setup. when i unplug the power cable the screen brightness drops
<jldugger> the darker you set it, the longer it will last
<matt8806suomi> yeah of course
<matt8806suomi> that makes sense
<jldugger> ati or nvidia?
<matt8806suomi> i have Gnome 2.14.3, how do i get to 1.16
<jldugger> easiest way is to wait until edgy is released in a few weeks
<matt8806suomi> Mobile Intel 915GM
<jldugger> huh
<matt8806suomi> what's with the huh?
<jldugger> those aren't very powerful 3d
<jldugger> might try turning off aiglx and see how much longer the battery lasts
<matt8806suomi> 10-15 mins longer
<matt8806suomi> but yet even then, it still isn't anywhere near the 4.5 i get from windows
<jldugger> you have any bluetooth running?
<matt8806suomi> wireless occasionally but not all the time, ow and i don't have bluetooth! well i don't think i do
<matt8806suomi> how would i go about upgrading to Gnome 2.16 now?
<matt8806suomi> you there jldugger?
<jldugger> yea, sorry. roommates cleaned out the freezer
<jldugger> had to double check that nothing of mine would melt
<jldugger> anyways, upgrading gnome is a pita
<matt8806suomi> nah that's cool
<jldugger> your 3 options are to install from source, attempt to backport the edgy packages, or upgrade
<matt8806suomi> what do you recommend, i'm thought about upgrade
<jldugger> well, compiling gnome from source is a complicated effort and you still wont have all the ubunbut modifications, for better or worse, so i cant recommend that path
<jldugger> backporting from edgy will require at least a rebuild of the packages for the dapper libc stuff, and there's no guarentee you'll be able to fix it all, or get any help
<jldugger> the least painful would be upgrading to edgy
<matt8806suomi> i might try that
<jldugger> if i were you id hit up launchpad and check to see if your laptop has any known bugs
<jldugger> http://www.linuxsymposium.org/2006/linuxsymposium_procv1.pdf
<jldugger> p127 has some discussion on what improves battery life
<matt8806suomi> thanks
<jldugger> id also wonder whether windows actually gets four hours of use
<matt8806suomi> web and word, that's all that is done in windows
<matt8806suomi> lowest lcd brightness, cpu frequence changing
<matt8806suomi> ow btw how do i setup cpu throttling
<jldugger> its probably running right now
<jldugger> you in GNOME?
<jldugger> yes, thats right you said you were
<jldugger> right click on the gnome panel and add a "CPU Frequncy Monitor" applet
<jldugger> that should indicate whether its running or not
<matt8806suomi> yeah i'm in Gnome
<matt8806suomi> yeah i can add the applet but it says that my pc does not have the functions enabled?
<matt8806suomi> what next?
<jldugger> /etc/init.d/powernowd start
<matt8806suomi> it says it's not supported but i had it in 5.1, then i upgraded to 6.01 and gooooone!!
<matt8806suomi> ??
<matt8806suomi> what's going on?
<jldugger> you might need a module in the kernel
<jldugger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MataroSessionsWorkshops/CPUFreqModuleLoading
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<lalala> how can some1 change the (scaling_available_frequencies) ?
<Nailor> you can't change the available frequencies
<Nailor> you can change the one you're using
<lalala> do u know if the module freq_table has any bug with AND CPUs ?
<lalala> sry AMD
<Nailor> Dunno
<Nailor> What does your available frequencies say?
<lalala> can i ask u something specific with my problem ?
<Nailor> well you can try :p
<lalala> i got a AMD athlon mobile 2800+ and the available are 1459634 1525981 1592328 1658675 1725022 1791369 1990410 2123104
<Nailor> k
<lalala> the minimum should be 800 MHz
<Nailor> The spec of the cpu says so or..?
<lalala> i know from the specs of CPU and from windows XP
<Nailor> ah
<lalala> if i unistall powernow it goes down to 800 MHz
<lalala> but stays there
<Nailor> Have you checked is there a bug in launchpad?
<lalala> im searching for the problem in net for a week now no solution yet but thx for your answers anyway
<Nailor> Well, file a bug in launchpad
<Nailor> if it's not there
<Nailor> The problem seems to relate to powernowd. Someone might have something to say bout it
<kampred> can i ask here, since i read "this is not for support'
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-25
<kyros86> salve
<kyros86> non sapevo di qst chan :D
<tritium> 65
<kensho> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-26
<pschulz01> Where do I report an installation report (and issues) with Gutsy? (DELL Laptop - Inspiron 1720)
<cypherdelic> what about a trytool that sets "nvclock -S 0-100" thats the only way to switch saturation for my sony vaio fe31z (7600go)
<cypherdelic> traytool
<cypherdelic> Kids dont do Gates!
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-27
<yigal> does anyone know anything about building a subnotebook, umpc from a whitebox ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-28
<greg_> hello
<greg_> anyone in here ?
<greg_> I got hibernation problem
<greg_> is anyone here /
<greg_> ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-22
<yotamyael> hi guys. is this the laptop testing team?
<simira> mostly, yes
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-23
<greenthumb> hello
<greenthumb> oops, wrong channel
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-27
<BTuser> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-09-28
<Moderndayzero> hello
<Moderndayzero> anyone there?
<Moderndayzero> hello?????????????????
<Moderndayzero> hello
<Moderndayzero> everyone afk?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-22
<hackervx> hello
<hackervx> i am using lenovo y 500
<hackervx> hello
<hackervx>  i am using lenovo y500, on running ubuntu 9.04 from live cd
<hackervx> i see that my touchpad and keypad doesnt work
<hackervx> any help??
<austini> Hi, i just got a new asus ul30a and im running difficulties with few functions, is this a good place to ask a few questions?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-09-26
<Ghoul> whoa, nice and tight place, not like the main ubuntu channel mess :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-09-29
<candoman> I'm looking to get some help since installing Ubuntu on my laptop. Anyone able to help?
<molekule> hello
<molekule> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-10-02
<Floid> Figured I'd ask in a small channel before a big one - does hibernate demand swap >= RAM?  (And which of the thousand suspend/hibernate projects is standard now, anyway?)
<Floid> Answers: Yes, and swsusp (as opposed to uswsusp or TuxOnIce).
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-09-27
<biggalant> hi guys
<biggalant> can I ask a question
